

Agencies embrace technology to find the enemy within - ryutin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/federal-agencies-embrace-new-technology-and-strategies-to-find-the-enemy-within/2014/03/07/22ce335e-9d87-11e3-9ba6-800d1192d08b_story.html

======
bediger4000
I can't see this ending well. First, almost nobody works well when they're
always under suspicion. This will encourage only the most self-centered, and
unrealistically self-confident people to stay. Everyone else will suffer, and
a lot will leave.

Any of these mechanical/automatic solutions are going to make "secret" or
compartmentalized work even less efficient. One of the things about startups
that lends them great efficiency is the lack of barriers, the lack of silos
for information and work. All this is going to do is make impenetrable silos
for information, leading to less ability to "connect the dots".

Statistically speaking, there's only a few real secrets, but there's many
career-ending mistakes, and opportunities for slacking and thieving. Whatever
practices come out of this effort will encourage covering up the mistakes and
proliferating the slacking and fraud.

~~~
pdkl95
> Any of these mechanical/automatic solutions are going to make "secret" or
> compartmentalized work even less efficient.

Of course, there's an easy solution to that, and to the greater problem of how
to prevent insider threats: limit what you declare "secret" to something _far_
smaller and more manageable.

------
ilaksh
This is one of the most disturbing and Orwellian articles I have seen
recently. The only threat those people posed was to tell the truth about
unethical and dangerous secrets.

------
judk
Incredibly sad to see this article about agencies bending over backwards to
plug leaks instead just trying to be less evil.

On the plus side, maybe all this new bureaucracy will cause them to collapse
under their own weight.

~~~
ilaksh
Its just like the Stasi in east Germany.

